# Buying first JD 1032



## dakreb (4 mo ago)

Hey all, new to the page and soon to be the owner of a snowblower. I am looking at getting this 1032 for $350. The seller got it from a farmer that never used it and the year is unknown. Base on the sticker/decals it looks like it might be a newer model. Are there any clues or things to look out for with this snowblower based on description and photos? Are these good machines? ANY input or information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Great machines when they are in proper order .... I have 4 of the JD 826 ....2 restored and 2 waiting to be finished ....

First of, that is a newer engine than came on it, which is fine. Not sure if he transferred the safety module that controls the auger engage, including the left and right upper safety levers .... also don't know if the zero-turn slip clutch differential is working, as most are frozen, and need a dismantle, good cleaning and lube, and a grease zerk put into the differential housing. ... If you are going to be doing gravel, then running those summer lawn tires with chains will be fine, along with the steel skids. If you're going to be using on pavement, I recommend the XTrac snow tires, as well as poly skids.

The 32-inch is a large unit, too much for what I do, but certainly will blow some snow ...  .... Let me know if you have any questions. ... and welcome.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That is an original JD.

TOO MUCH MONEY.

However

The engine is well worth it.

The chute is too short and needs to be extended for throwing, 

The lever on the bottom make it uncomfortable. 

Needs rubber flaps added to the impeller blades.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Wlecome to the right place.
how much snow, and what type do you get? IOW what location are you?
That is a solid machine, but only for one who knows what they are doing.
There may be better choices, cheaper anyway. But these days..
Just hate to have these prices so high. That is probably the price it was new


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Like the guys say... that is a heck of a machine, but it is naturally also very Darwin-friendly. Perhaps more so than original, depending on how well the engine swap was accomplished.

Monsters will eat just about everything... take care. And ya I'm in a slightly different market but it looks like price-wise it could be ballpark, especially these days.


----------



## dakreb (4 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> Wlecome to the right place.
> how much snow, and what type do you get? IOW what location are you?
> That is a solid machine, but only for one who knows what they are doing.
> There may be better choices, cheaper anyway. But these days..
> Just hate to have these prices so high. That is probably the price it was new


Thanks! New homeowner up in North Dakota, and mainly we have a 30’x65’ foot concrete driveway to keep clean. Our winters vary with moisture, 2 years ago we hardly had any snow and last year we had a few good storms that I would like to have some type of snowblower on hand to be prepared. Seems everything I see is well over $500+.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Replacement engine. The orignial engine was a Tecumseh 10hp. What is the serial number? It has a short chute so is below 545,001 and would be a 1979-1985 vintage..


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If the machine has been gone through and works as it should, you got a good deal, especially with the new engine swap IMHO. Big machine for a 30X65' driveway though.
The JD built JD's are very well built tanks that seem to last forever if properly maintained over the years.
Oneacer has restored and gone through several JD's of this vintage, so he knows them inside and out.
Post some more pics of the machine from different angles when you get time.

Nice to see a proper 10HP engine swap instead of the usual 6.5HP 212cc on a 32" machine.


----------



## davidhill1796 (4 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

